# For Sale - Beautiful 2008 Outback 28' Rsds



## Team Wagle (Apr 1, 2008)

We are selling our immaculate 2008 Keystone Outback 28' RSDS. The trailer has a quad bunkhouse with armoire and TV/DVD, bedding, as well as storage under one of the bottom bunks. The kitchen has a microwave, gas stove and oven as well as a fridge/freezer combo. The bathroom has a shower with small garden tub, skylight, medicine cabinet, clothes hamper and storage cabinet. The dining room as a U-shaped booth style table that seats 6 comfortably, which was a huge selling point for us when purchasing. This area is a power slide out. The table makes into a queen size bed, as well as having storage underneath. The living area has two beautifully upholstered couches, both which make into beds. The rear of the trailer has a slide out queen bed with overhead storage. The living area also has a flat-screen TV/DVD combo as well as CD player that has the ability to play to outside speakers. You can even remove the tv and attach it to the outside of the trailer as well!

The cabinets are white in color and make the already good-sized trailer seem open and bright. The floor is a faux-wood linoleum that gives it a very rich appearance. The upholstery is a very nice green with mauve. We looked for this color specifically when we bought it as we thought it was by far the nicest. There are blinds throughout. There are built in coat racks and a nice sized closet with hanging bar and drawer.

The outside has a sink with hot/cold running water, an outside shower, storage, and gas grill as well as a very nice awning. Unfortunately the awning has a dent in one of the bars that needs to be fixed.

We have taken excellent care of our beautiful trailer. It doesn't have the typical "trailer smell" as we have been fastidious in keeping it clean. We are heartbroken to part with it, but an upcoming career change and possible out-of-state move have us needing to sell. Since we aren't selling it to purchase another at this time, we will include bedding, pillows, silverware, some appliances, pots and pans, cleaning supplies including those for the grey and black water tanks.

We will be posting pics of the trailer inside and out hopefully by tomorrow. It has been safely stored since purchase on my husbands military base in Sunnyvale and we are willing to drive it as far as Los Banos to show it. This is a wonderful trailer ready for a new family, you won't be disappointed! $17,500/obo


----------

